# Cardio vs. Strength training!



## fresh76 (Sep 8, 2007)

I read an article recently, and I thought I would share: 

http://www.womenshealthmag.com/artic...-_-WH.Face.Off

I am partial to strength training myself - and it was soooo good reading that i'm not wasting my time! 

Hope this was helpful!


----------



## choseck (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting that, I remember reading that in the magazine when it came out and I think its a very important article.  Many people think that just jumping on the elliptical or tread mill is going to cure all for weight loss.  Cardio is very important, but I didn't realize until I got a personal trainer and started using free weights how beneficial strength training really is - I know I wouldn't have come as far as I have without strenth training, and now I prefer it!  Plus, getting compliments just makes me want to continue and take it to the next level!


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 20, 2007)

Last year I chose to drop a lot of weight for my sport.  I lost the highest amount of weight with weights, diet and NO cardio


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for this.  I need to add weight training more with my exercise.


----------



## thestarsfall (Sep 22, 2007)

My strength training fundamentals prof in 1st year said that the fastest way to lose weight was to do the minimum cardio (like 15 mins) as a warmup and then do strength...eat healthy and you'll have a kickass body in no time...

I frickin love strength so that was a good thing for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just gotta get back to the gym...


----------



## nylonbits (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thestarsfall* 

 
_My strength training fundamentals prof in 1st year said that the fastest way to lose weight was to do the minimum cardio (like 15 mins) as a warmup and then do strength...eat healthy and you'll have a kickass body in no time...

I frickin love strength so that was a good thing for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just gotta get back to the gym..._

 
hahaha. no kidding eh? I should go to the gym tomorrow! I read that article too...but sometimes I just feel really good about myself after doing 30 minutes of cardio. I'm planning to get a trainer to get started on strength training though, time to get fit!


----------



## Leilani78 (Oct 19, 2007)

I remember reading that article a few months ago. I love the section about the sense of accomplishment with weight training. I feel that i accomplish more when i meet my strength goals, compared to meeting my cardio goals. haha. And whats even better is that they mentioned that muscles take months to grow and do not grow instantly. THANK YOU SPORTS PHYSIOLOGY!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Oct 19, 2007)

Both are very important. At least 30 minutes of cardio because it takes your body that long to start responding.


----------

